# butt only at 124-130



## bagbeard (Nov 14, 2013)

im cooking a 9 1/2 lb boston butt and after 4 hours only at 124-130.  yesterday i cooked one and at this point it was at 142F.  a lot windier today.

do i need to worry??


----------



## bigtrain74 (Nov 14, 2013)

what temp are you cooking at?


----------



## bigtrain74 (Nov 14, 2013)

I would not worry, especially if you notice its much windier today than yesterday. Just let the baby go. Try not to peek! :)


----------



## bagbeard (Nov 14, 2013)

cooking at 200-255.  big range due to gusty winds


----------



## redneck69 (Nov 14, 2013)

wind and cold will suck the heat out of your smoker, even with the door closed, try and build a wind break around it....plus each chunk of meat has a mind of its own, some will have a major stall others will glide right thru it while smoking...be patient, it will be fine


----------



## venture (Nov 14, 2013)

Unless you injected it, inserted the probe too soon, or otherwise modified the structure of the "intact muscle", you should be fine.

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bagbeard (Nov 14, 2013)

i inserted probe after 4 hours. IT was 126.


----------



## venture (Nov 14, 2013)

Finish it.

Pass me a plate!

Good luck and good smoking.


----------



## bagbeard (Nov 14, 2013)

12 1/2 hours in and at 196, almost time to pull the meat

foiled at 160


----------



## chef jimmyj (Nov 14, 2013)

You got good info from Merv, enjoy the Pork...JJ


----------



## bagbeard (Nov 15, 2013)

thanks all

meat at 198 about to pull it off.  waiting on those last few degrees seems to take an eternity !!

come on out to our event. there will be 20 lbs of pulled pork goodness in scotland ontario


----------

